# Living in Levadia



## Jbour (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm a British girl living and working in Levadia for a few months I was wondering if anyone was around this area or knew people who were. Would love to socialise with some more British people and have a bit of a social scene here. Thanks.


----------

